# Off-Topic Discussion > General Discussion >  People on digitalspy

## angelblue

I have just been on digital spy is just me or are they never happy with any storyline that ee produce always complaining about something i hate the way refer to people as twennies i am not a twennie but i find it just frustating the way they moan about everything never happy   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## chance

moving....

----------


## chance

i have noticed this to when i pop on there,i am not a member but i sometimes read the threads and that and its ridiculous how they all act.

----------


## angelblue

Yep they are annoying it only tv they should get over themselves not everyone on their is like that though just a few?

----------


## Siobhan

Out of shear curiosity I took a look at the site... Oh my god.... I never realised it was that bad, bitching and sniping.. I am so glad I found this site first, I love coming on here everyday, I would not have lasted a week on DS with the behaviour of some of them

----------


## Meh

DS is a great site. I just think they need more mods. There's other online forums that are bigger than DS that are extremely well moderated and make great online communities.

----------


## phils little sister

> Out of shear curiosity I took a look at the site... Oh my god.... I never realised it was that bad, bitching and sniping.. I am so glad I found this site first, I love coming on here everyday, I would not have lasted a week on DS with the behaviour of some of them


Yeah i had a flick through it a few time's the way they go on is madness!  im glad i found this one first too  :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## dddMac1

just been on DS great site i'm not a member but there should be more Mods and also rules.Give me Soapboards anyday

----------


## Siobhan

> DS is a great site. I just think they need more mods. There's other online forums that are bigger than DS that are extremely well moderated and make great online communities.


it is possibly only a few people on the site but it doesn't leave a good impression and it doesn't seem to be monitored much at all... there is a lot of information on the site but the discussion get out of hand

----------

